# lchf query



## weecee (Aug 6, 2016)

Evening all. Have seen comments on here re lchf and was wondering what foods some of you were eating for this. I know the name is self explanatory but do not want to live on sausages so some inspiration would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Robin (Aug 6, 2016)

weecee said:


> Evening all. Have seen comments on here re lchf and was wondering what foods some of you were eating for this. I know the name is self explanatory but do not want to live on sausages so some inspiration would be helpful. Thanks


I tend to skip the pasta, rice, potato, whatever starch element of my meal and just have the protein element and the veg, and then have a handful of nuts, olives, or half an avocado as a snack instead. I eat scrambled eggs for breakfast, and if I want bread, I eat Lidl high protein rolls, or Burgen soya and linseed sliced bread. Because I don't actually want to lose any weight, I'm not so concerned with lower calories, but if you want to replace the missing carb with something low calorie, cauliflower rice seems popular, (try typing it into the search box at the top right) or browse the recipe section. 
Good luck with your quest, I've certainly found lowering my carbs helps my Blood Glucose control.


----------



## weecee (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks for the tips Robin. Am making an effort to try different ideas and check results.


----------



## bilbie (Aug 8, 2016)

have you looked at the LCHF sites?
This one has a lot of free stuff including a 2 week LCHF plan, emailed out daily  (no need for premium content, I think it's all available on the
net)
http://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb
some meal ideas
http://www.ditchthecarbs.com/recipes/

most of the low carb sites are actually LCHF, but they tell about the fats on page 2 (they don't want to scare the horses) 
The hardest part is overcoming the low fat dogma for the last 40 years
https://www.verywell.com/how-to-overcome-fat-phobia-2242208
an introduction to low carb
https://www.verywell.com/low-carb-diets-4014695 

what to expect the first week, besides being hungry for the first 2 days, then it stops
https://www.verywell.com/getting-through-the-first-week-2242037


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 8, 2016)

Last nights dinner was chicken breast "breaded" with ground pork rinds & broccoli.... I make curry at least once a week.... Stir fry is not uncommon.... Some Asian foods can be challenging but my go-to is http://www.ruled.me/ for inspiration.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 9, 2016)

My Kiwi mate forked out hard cash for a LCFF daily diet plan complete with recipes..  If anyone would like a copy send me a private message.


----------



## Lilian (Aug 9, 2016)

As a rule of thumb - keep to real food and keep away from manufactured or processed foods.    Shop from the outside aisles rather than the middle ones.    Most vegetables that grow above ground are less carby than those that you find underneath.


----------

